# Eye protection and Hearing protection all in ONE



## JoeLyddon

Looks good…

I have been using a large pair of earphones with large ear pads from my Ham Radio days… really works good… I notice it the most while using the thickness planer (makes A LOT of noise). I just have wires dangling that I have to stash away before operating.


----------



## NormG

I always were glasses and hearing most of the time, but always with the planer


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks. Glad to know they fit over other glasses.


----------



## Hawaiilad

Got a couple questions…are they good ear protection…do they do a good job of keeping the noise down to a low roar, and do they stay on you head when you move around…they look like they might fall off easy. Thanks for showing these


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for this review..have always needed this to go over prescription glasses. Gotta get me this!


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review. I think this is a good idea. With having bi-focals, (yup, I'm old), I had my prescription put in these safety glasses, and I added my own ear protection, so, I've got both right where they need to be.


----------



## rayman54

Will be nice to see them made with +3 bi-focals option.


----------



## redryder

*Hawaiilad*, I have some ear protectors that I use for shooting that I think are better but these do a good job of muffeling out the "noise". I have actually been using these more than I had expected. I like the way that you can just raise the glasses up over your head and still keep the ear phones on. I too have bifocals I wear and these fit over my glasses without touching them at all. I don't think you will be disappointed.

Yours look kinda hip too *Roger*...................


----------



## Hawaiilad

Thanks for the information Mike. They sound like something I need to buy. I just noticed you live in Chehalis, WA. The wife and I lived in Onalaska for about 12 years before we moved here to Hawaii. We have one daughter and her family that live in Kingston. I visit there every October…Grandkids birthdays. we miss the tall trees, but not the bad weather.


----------

